# Custom Double Twist Mokume Gane Fountain Pen



## wizard (May 19, 2017)

Made from a solid round bar of double twist copper and nickel-silver Mokume Gane made by Mike Sakmar. It's a custom fountain pen with the upper and lower finials machined  from stainless steel and section machined from solid copper rod. Both cap, barrel and section were prepped prepped with a feldspar paste and patina applied. I was trying to decide whether make a section out of stainless or copper and went with the copper. Had fun making it! Doc


----------



## duncsuss (May 19, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Jim15 (May 19, 2017)

Beautiful work.


----------



## BradG (May 19, 2017)

Beautiful work Doc

Did the pattern line up like that by chance or is there a hidden skill there I cannot figure out?


----------



## leehljp (May 19, 2017)

I am going to copy you in the design.

Beautiful Work.


----------



## Rounder (May 19, 2017)

BradG said:


> Beautiful work Doc
> 
> Did the pattern line up like that by chance or is there a hidden skill there I cannot figure out?



I think it is a hidden skill of Wizard magic!!! (think it actually has to do with the thread cutting length)


----------



## magpens (May 19, 2017)

Fabulous pen, Doc !!!! . Congratulations ! . I too am impressed by pattern alignment.

What clip did you use, please ?


----------



## Dalecamino (May 19, 2017)

Very nice work Doc!


----------



## OZturner (May 20, 2017)

Magnificent Double Twist Mokume Gane Fountain Pen Doc.
Glorious Double Twist Blank, Beautiful Profile, and Proportions.
Expertly Fitted and Finished.
I love your Choice of the Copper Section, it Compliments the Blank Brilliantly.
Copper, being a Soft Material has some Inherent Problems with Machining.
But seems that you were able "To More than Adequately Cope".
Outstanding Craftsmanship Displayed Once Again.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## wizard (May 20, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice indeed!



Duncan, Thank you! Regards, Doc



Jim15 said:


> Beautiful work.



Jim, I appreciate your kind words! Regards, Doc



leehljp said:


> I am going to copy you in the design.
> 
> Hank, That in itself is a compliment..Thank you! Doc
> 
> ...





Rounder said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work Doc
> ...



Brad and Randy, Thank you both for the kind words. Randy, that technique was taught to me a by an outstanding pen maker and friend. I miss seeing him on here. I call him the Timebandit or Justin. I believe you call him your son.

Randy , you are correct...by slowly and gradually reducing the length of the threaded area and thus the stop point for the threads until the  pattern alignment 




magpens said:


> Fabulous pen, Doc !!!! . Congratulations ! . I too am impressed by pattern alignment.
> 
> What clip did you use, please ?



Mal, Thank you! I got the clip from Roy when he owned the Classic Nib.
I believe that clip is called Diane. Kind Regards, Doc



Dalecamino said:


> Very nice work Doc!



Thanks Chuck! Regards, Doc



OZturner said:


> Magnificent Double Twist Mokume Gane Fountain Pen Doc.
> Glorious Double Twist Blank, Beautiful Profile, and Proportions.
> Expertly Fitted and Finished.
> I love your Choice of the Copper Section, it Compliments the Blank Brilliantly.
> ...



Brian, Thank you!  You notice the details which along with the eloquence of your compliment puts a smile on my face. Regards, Doc


----------



## magpens (May 20, 2017)

Doc, I want you to know that I appreciate your comments and replies to all of us who responded to your thread ... helpful information to me about the clip.

I was already aware of the pattern-matching technique by gradually reducing the length of the threaded portion but with regard to this, two related things come to mind:
1) you can never get exact pattern matching because the blank has been cut at that point;
2) you take your chances that the remaining blank after cutting can provide a satisfactorily approximate match at a point that does not require taking too much off the threaded portion.

I would appreciate your affirmation or correction of my understanding of this process.


----------



## SteveJ (May 20, 2017)

Doc, you do some amazing work.  Thank you for sharing your works of art with us.  They challenge me to greater care in my pen turning.


----------



## wizard (May 20, 2017)

magpens said:


> Doc, I want you to know that I appreciate your comments and replies to all of us who responded to your thread ... helpful information to me about the clip.
> 
> I was already aware of the pattern-matching technique by gradually reducing the length of the threaded portion but with regard to this, two related things come to mind:
> 1) you can never get exact pattern matching because the blank has been cut at that point;
> ...



Hi Mal!
Look at the blank in Picture 1. You will see a repeating pattern of swirls with eyes dividing. Whenever I try to match patterns with mokume,  I remove a piece in the rod 2/3rd of length between two adjacent eyes and use the remaining 1/3 for the threads of the barrel. It's at that point that I adjust the length of the threads to bring into alignment with cap. 
Does that make sense?
Regards,
Doc


----------



## wizard (May 24, 2017)

I'm giving this pen as a gift and am trying to decide between the patina copper section and the stainless steel section. After you get through looking at something for quite a while...you just want someone else to make a decision.


----------



## magpens (May 24, 2017)

I vote for stainless, which color-complements other parts of the pen.

With the copper, I feel there is one too many different colors on the pen.


----------



## Jim15 (May 24, 2017)

They both are beautiful. I like the stainless one better.


----------



## Rounder (May 24, 2017)

I vote stainless also. The copper is different shade than the copper in the mokum and contrasts to much. The stainless blends in better.


----------



## More4dan (May 24, 2017)

Stainless would be better for the user. The copper patina will likely wear off and may also discolor the user as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wizard (May 24, 2017)

Mal, Jim, Randy and Danny,
Thank you very very much!!  Stainless it is. 
I give the gift on Saturday and appreciate the help.
Kind Regards,
Doc


----------



## MikeL (May 27, 2017)

Very artfull and skillful work. Stainless gets my vote.


----------



## needastick (May 27, 2017)

*High standard*

What a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. Thank you for setting the benchmark so high, really something to aspire to. Well done.

Regards, Tony.


----------



## Texasshipagent (May 28, 2017)

Wow !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

